# Nursing facility vs domiciliary rest home



## JWINGES (Jan 25, 2010)

CAN ANYONE BETTER EXPLAIN THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THESE TWO FACILITIES NURSING FACILITY VS DOMICILIARY REST HOME.

tHANKS


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jan 26, 2010)

Nursing homes provide medical care.  Rest homes provide assistance with daily living only.


----------



## JWINGES (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks


----------

